# Can't access US network TV programs from Europe



## rolyjp (Jan 18, 2009)

I recently was transferred to Belgium for 6 months and really would like to be able to watch some of the series programming available on the network websites. It seems that these might be blocked for whatever reason. Does anyone have a suggestion as too how I might view these programs. I'm operating MSF XP on an HP laptop. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to TSG,

Useful article at this independent freeware review site, some suggested options too:

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-online-tv-viewer.htm

I hope this is of use?

Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You may want to take a gander at the TSG Rules, we won't assist in bypassing legal country restrictions on web content.


----------



## rolyjp (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I *did* read the rules. I didn't know that there was anything illegal about trying to view TV programs from countries other then the US. I simply thought I was doing something wrong. Frankly I don't get it.
Thanks again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are reason that sites put restrictions on the viewing audience, most likely due to the fact that advertising pays the freight. Also, there are legal restrictions in many countries for various sites and feeds.

This falls under bypassing legal network restrictions. Clearly, the site owners that broadcast the TV don't want it viewed outside the area intended. That just uses up their bandwidth for no possible gain, since their advertisers don't have a presence in other areas. We simply abide by such restrictions here.


----------

